# Million dollar Question Best Prop



## Mardar1 (Aug 7, 2019)

Suzuki 20 HP DF20A on Shadowcast 16 running back bays of the Texas coast ie Sand/shell . The million dollar question , best prop ??
I have run a Power Tech SS 4 blade SRT 4r 9 - 1x cup measure 8.25 dia x 9 p max rpm 4900 maybe 19 mph - 2 guy and gear
Now running Solus 3 blade alum 9.25 x 9 1x cup -max rpm 6200 at 23mph same load
Anyone running 3 blade SS with cup? 

comments please


----------



## Stauter (Jan 20, 2012)

I am running a Powertech SRT 3 Blade Stainless 9P on my 15 Merc EFI. Had my prop shop add max cup. Prop works great on my wrightwater 12.


----------



## Mardar1 (Aug 7, 2019)

thanks for for conformation info,SS 3 blade with 9 p I moving that direct


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Why not ask a prop shop instead of guessing?


----------



## Stauter (Jan 20, 2012)

Jim Darby said:


> Suzuki 20 HP DF20A on Shadowcast 16 running back bays of the Texas coast ie Sand/shell . The million dollar question , best prop ??
> I have run a Power Tech SS 4 blade SRT 4r 9 - 1x cup measure 8.25 dia x 9 p max rpm 4900 maybe 19 mph - 2 guy and gear
> Now running Solus 3 blade alum 9.25 x 9 1x cup -max rpm 6200 at 23mph same load
> Anyone running 3 blade SS with cup?
> ...


Wanna sell the SRT4?


----------



## Mardar1 (Aug 7, 2019)

Yes , would love to sell it , Power tech put a new hub in this spring , make me an offer!


----------



## Mardar1 (Aug 7, 2019)

Smackdaddy = Baumann Houston is the Prop shop I working with, But as Louis told it always trial & arrow with a propellers, Do you know the Jack Foreman,dwn in Port Lavaca?


Jim Darby said:


> Yes , would love to sell it , Power tech put a new hub in this spring , make me an offer!


Suzuki 10 spline hub


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

I have the PT 4 blade srt on my 20hp Tohatsu on a small tunnel like that. Heavily cupped by Jack Foreman. Its ok but looking to go up to a 12P 3blade and have Jack pound that out. It kind of depends what you are trying to do. I'm trying to go as shallow as I possibly can and get the skeg even with the bottom of the boat w/o losing grip. If you are doing that too, I would first consider getting a anti-ventilation plate like the stiffy. Something that extends forward towards the tunnel to grab more water. That alone will allow it to run much higher without slipping.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Jim Darby said:


> Smackdaddy = Baumann Houston is the Prop shop I working with, But as Louis told it always trial & arrow with a propellers, Do you know the Jack Foreman,dwn in Port Lavaca?
> 
> Suzuki 10 spline hub


Yes, I know Louie and Jack. I deal with Jack because he’s close, specializes in shallow props and builds a badass prop.


----------



## Mardar1 (Aug 7, 2019)

K3anderson said:


> I have the PT 4 blade srt on my 20hp Tohatsu on a small tunnel like that. Heavily cupped by Jack Foreman. Its ok but looking to go up to a 12P 3blade and have Jack pound that out. It kind of depends what you are trying to do. I'm trying to go as shallow as I possibly can and get the skeg even with the bottom of the boat w/o losing grip. If you are doing that too, I would first consider getting a anti-ventilation plate like the stiffy. Something that extends forward towards the tunnel to grab more water. That alone will allow it to run much higher without slipping.


thank you, yes you correct, trying to go skinny. but we have to cover water/ distance , so that why went to the 3 Blade. I also agree Cav plate is required, Stiffy $$$and the Cougar Marine out of san Benito,TX are the two that was under consideration. 

I plan to run the three blade prop for a while, I am going to purchase SS 3 blade 9.25'x 9P but your going to 12 P WOW!
this 20 Suz, when I brought had 400 HRs I put about 70 in a year . I just had a broke down ie carbon build up on the rings, but think its was due low RPM 1000 to 4000 rpm with the 4 blade 50 %
now I running ring free yamalube
i would like keep up with your progress, maybe Foreman the answer!


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Jim Darby said:


> thank you, yes you correct, trying to go skinny. but we have to cover water/ distance , so that why went to the 3 Blade. I also agree Cav plate is required, Stiffy $$$and the Cougar Marine out of san Benito,TX are the two that was under consideration.
> 
> I plan to run the three blade prop for a while, I am going to purchase SS 3 blade 9.25'x 9P but your going to 12 P WOW!
> this 20 Suz, when I brought had 400 HRs I put about 70 in a year . I just had a broke down ie carbon build up on the rings, but think its was due low RPM 1000 to 4000 rpm with the 4 blade 50 %
> ...


I'm selling a cougar one right now. It is too wide for that diameter prop in my case. Happy to sell it to you if you want it. The Stiffy is narrower and I think better for this small of a prop. I would def keep a three blade and cup the S$%# out of it. I'm going 12 because it will be a 3 blade and Jack told me too. He knows more about props than I will ever know. The plate is what feeds the water to the prop. Without both, it cant run right.


----------



## Mardar1 (Aug 7, 2019)

K3anderson said:


> I'm selling a cougar one right now. It is too wide for that diameter prop in my case. Happy to sell it to you if you want it. The Stiffy is narrower and I think better for this small of a prop. I would def keep a three blade and cup the S$%# out of it. I'm going 12 because it will be a 3 blade and Jack told me too. He knows more about props than I will ever know. The plate is what feeds the water to the prop. Without both, it cant run right.


Cougar how much $ and wide and long is it ? it my fit cause the ankona has a shallow rectangle tunnel


----------



## Mardar1 (Aug 7, 2019)

K3 do you have glue on what it weight? so I can figure out cost to send it back to Houston


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

K3anderson said:


> I have the PT 4 blade srt on my 20hp Tohatsu on a small tunnel like that. Heavily cupped by Jack Foreman. Its ok but looking to go up to a 12P 3blade and have Jack pound that out. It kind of depends what you are trying to do. I'm trying to go as shallow as I possibly can and get the skeg even with the bottom of the boat w/o losing grip. If you are doing that too, I would first consider getting a anti-ventilation plate like the stiffy. Something that extends forward towards the tunnel to grab more water. That alone will allow it to run much higher without slipping.


Is this your home built skiff runnin’ skinny?😉


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

JC Designs said:


> Is this your home built skiff runnin’ skinny?😉


Its ridiculous...


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

crboggs said:


> Its ridiculous...


Awesome, makes me happy! 😉


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Jim Darby said:


> thank you, yes you correct, trying to go skinny. but we have to cover water/ distance , so that why went to the 3 Blade. I also agree Cav plate is required, Stiffy $$$and the Cougar Marine out of san Benito,TX are the two that was under consideration.
> 
> I plan to run the three blade prop for a while, I am going to purchase SS 3 blade 9.25'x 9P but your going to 12 P WOW!
> this 20 Suz, when I brought had 400 HRs I put about 70 in a year . I just had a broke down ie carbon build up on the rings, but think its was due low RPM 1000 to 4000 rpm with the 4 blade 50 %
> ...


Keep up ring free!


----------

